# 7.



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, seven. Better duck, boys! In honor of turning 27, some of you are getting blown up. Have a blast! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

For a second there, I thought it was a misprint. Guess not! Never seen a vengeful cupcake until now......incredible.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

7? Can anyone be safe?


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Go get 'em...and Happy Birthday!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Cant wait to see this one unfold


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Yes, seven. * Better duck, boys! * In honor of turning 27, some of you are getting blown up. Have a blast! Mwahahahaha!


I just love that line! I can hear Vaesa saying it as if I was there... NOW - I think all you fine gentleman should take heed! The Lady has spoken!!


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

LOL


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG Vaesa, can't wait for the damage


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Damn... if I'd known it was coming up this soon I would have included something for you in Dan's bomb...

Oh well... Go get 'em Vaesa!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

How many lobsters are there again?


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

This might be a record bomb for someone of the fairer sex?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

This is going to be awesome! Happy birthday!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> How many lobsters are there again?


Total LOBsters - Danfish98 = 7

Coincidence...?


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Total LOBsters - Danfish98 = 7
> 
> Coincidence...?


...  crazy women...

but anyway...how old are you "really"?  lmao


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I've heard of seven deadly sins??? Are you trying to confess?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

More delicious baked goods outbound? Perhaps... Perhaps...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> How many lobsters are there again?


not including her husband, there are 7....wait a damn minute....she wouldn't dare....she knows better..



primetime76 said:


> This might be a record bomb for someone of the fairer sex?


fairer sex my ass......she's about to destroy 7 poor bastards with God knows what just to commemorate her birthday....what's fair about that?


----------



## priorwomanmarine (Nov 3, 2011)

Go girl and happy birthday


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

I failed to mention... I was aided and abetted by my best friend who flew aaaall the way from CO to see me for my birthday. You guys are in for something spectacular. 

....just so you know.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Do we get an ETA for these or are we going to stay completely in the dark until the homeland security reports come in?


----------



## REDROMMY (Jan 17, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Do we get an ETA for these or are we going to stay completely in the dark until the homeland security reports come in?


Read the headlines i suppose.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Batista30 said:


> For a second there, I thought it was a misprint. Guess not! Never seen a vengeful cupcake until now......incredible.


I _am_ incredible...



TommyTree said:


> 7? Can anyone be safe?


no.



mcgreggor57 said:


> Go get 'em...and Happy Birthday!


Why thank you!



max gas said:


> Cant wait to see this one unfold


Me neither.



Oldmso54 said:


> I just love that line! I can hear Vaesa saying it as if I was there... NOW - I think all you fine gentleman should take heed! The Lady has spoken!!


You're a wise, wise man, Shawn.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> NOW - I think all you fine gentleman should take heed! The Lady has spoken!!


Suckup...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

Michigan_Moose said:


> LOL


Interesting that you find this amusing... What if you're one of "them"?



WyldKnyght said:


> WTG Vaesa, can't wait for the damage


Thank you sir, I'm quite excited myself!



AStateJB said:


> Damn... if I'd known it was coming up this soon I would have included something for you in Dan's bomb...
> 
> Oh well... Go get 'em Vaesa!


It's probably best that you didn't...



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> How many lobsters are there again?


Something like 8 I think.



primetime76 said:


> This might be a record bomb for someone of the fairer sex?


Just so you're well-informed, I don't play fair.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

BMack said:


> This is going to be awesome! Happy birthday!


Yes, yes it is. And thank you. 



AStateJB said:


> Total LOBsters - Danfish98 = 7
> 
> Coincidence...?


Puff math... We'll see.



Staxed said:


> ...  crazy women...
> 
> but anyway...how old are you "really"?  lmao


Just the _right_ amount of crazy. And I'm really 27 years, 2 days, 1 hour, 22 minutes old. (right now)



Packerjh said:


> I've heard of seven deadly sins??? Are you trying to confess?


What would there be to confess...? I'm a nice girl. (mwahahahahaha!)



David_ESM said:


> More delicious baked goods outbound? Perhaps... Perhaps...


Perhaps...


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> not including her husband, there are 7....wait a damn minute....she wouldn't dare....she knows better..
> I know a lot of things.
> 
> fairer sex my ass......she's about to destroy 7 poor bastards with God knows what just to commemorate her birthday....what's fair about that?


exactly what I was thinking.... NOTHING! Mwahahahaha!



priorwomanmarine said:


> Go girl and happy birthday


Thank you!



AStateJB said:


> Do we get an ETA for these or are we going to stay completely in the dark until the homeland security reports come in?


Uh... you should be ducking and covering. WTH do you think you're doing questioning me?? Go! Save yourself!



REDROMMY said:


> Read the headlines i suppose.


....indeed. mwahahahaha!



David_ESM said:


> Suckup...


As if that would matter....


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

what? no seconds? 51...52...53...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

There would be retribution. I would make my g/f bake something just to send back to you in a large flat rate box. Beware.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

zenom said:


> There would be retribution. I would make my g/f bake something just to send back to you in a large flat rate box. Beware.


Depending on the woman this is a legitimate threat. None of you want baked goods from my wife... Talk about a deadly bomb...


----------



## zenom (Aug 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Depending on the woman this is a legitimate threat. None of you want baked goods from my wife... Talk about a deadly bomb...


My g/f can bake her ass off. Our first date she brought me a texas sheet cake, its like a brownie, with melted chocolate dripping down inside it. There is a reason I have gained 30lbs since we met (ok not really but she can cook/bake).


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Cupcake 

Can't wait to see the carnage.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

zenom said:


> My g/f can bake her ass off. Our first date she brought me a texas sheet cake, its like a brownie, with melted chocolate dripping down inside it. There is a reason I have gained 30lbs since we met (ok not really but she can cook/bake).


all you had to say was "sheet cake", Andy.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

This has the makings of something messy!! Happy Birthday and way to go girl:usa2:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

:bored: .... so tired of waiting for :boom:! I thought sure these would land today....

op2:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> :bored: .... so tired of waiting for :boom:! I thought sure these would land today....
> 
> op2:


Not sure if you know, but the USPS offers this cool service called "delivery confirmation"... It even tells you the expected delivery date! :razz:


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Not sure if you know, but the USPS offers this cool service called "delivery confirmation"... It even tells you the expected delivery date! :razz:


Yes... However, I visited PO and I didn't want to be charged for DCs. Regretting this? Perhaps. lol


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Yes... However, I visited PO and I didn't want to be charged for DCs. Regretting this? Perhaps. lol


Click-n-Ship for the win! Free DCs on flat rates.


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Click-n-Ship for the win! Free DCs on flat rates.


Yep, I love Click n Ship! With these particular packages, I felt they needed a trip to the PO for labels.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Yep, I love Click n Ship! With these particular packages, I felt they needed a trip to the PO for labels.


hmmm.... why does that worry me... eep:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

usps fail...soooo slow.... yawn


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

awwwwwwwwwwwww...this so cute.....I thought the bomb I got from The Pink Pony Lounge was cute, but this beats it hands down in the Cuteness department










I haven't opened it yet, but I'm sure what's inside is equally as cute...it's almost too pretty to open.

see, Cupcake...told ya the USPS would deliver 'em....course, if I knew one of 'em was for me I would've liedound:ound:

happy belated birthday Cupcake....and please take solace in the fact that when I destroy you and Fishboy for the umpteenth time, yours was still prettier.

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww...this so cute.....I thought the bomb I got from The Pink Pony Lounge was cute, but this beats it hands down in the Cuteness department
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hooray! My evil plot has started to land! Mwahahahhaha!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Is that a 2 liter bottle?

If it is, that's awesome!


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

max gas said:


> Is that a 2 liter bottle?
> 
> If it is, that's awesome!


24 oz.


----------



## TNTitan (Nov 7, 2011)

*SEVEN!*


----------

